# عدة صور توضح التكييف في الطائرة الهوليكوبتر



## جنان حمزة (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم هذه عدة صور توضح مخطط التكييف في الطائرة الهولكوبتر ارجو ان تستفادوا جميعا


----------



## يوهشام (12 يناير 2015)

thanksss


----------



## Sawsan Hameed (12 يناير 2015)

جميل


----------



## hindogc (12 يناير 2015)

thank you :20:


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

لدي مواضيع جديده وتصميمات اين يمكنني ان اعرضها


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

ارجو المساعده


----------



## شريف عبده (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## جنان حمزة (25 مارس 2015)

يمكنك ان تنشرها هنا في الملتقى عن طريق النقر على حقل موضوع جديد الموجود اعلى مواضيع هندسة الطائرات


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا لكي اخت *جنان حمزة *
_على المساعد__ه_


----------



## علاءالذهب (4 أبريل 2015)

خالص تحياتي


----------

